# 2.0t swap in a 2.8 audi a4



## Awesome Austin (Dec 12, 2006)

ever been done? would it be a huge hassle? thinking about geting a a4 with a blown motor. not a big fan of the v6's...any thoughts?


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awesome Austin* »_ever been done? would it be a huge hassle? thinking about geting a a4 with a blown motor. not a big fan of the v6's...any thoughts?


Sorry I can't help but i had a dream that i turned my A6 Quattro into a RWD LS1 monster. ahh.. sucks being broke. LOL Good luck man. $$$=anything is possible.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2.0t swap in a 2.8 audi a4 (Awesome Austin)*

Definitely more hassle than dropping in a 1.8T...
You can stroke it to 2.0 if you really want the extra displacement.


----------

